

For 10 to 14 yo children who use the Internet, the computer is a bigger draw than TV  - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/25/technology/25drill.html?partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
sysop073
How could this possibly surprise anyone? What will kids like more:

    
    
       1) A TV
    
       2) An interactive TV that completely encompasses the feature set of (1) while also providing endlessly more flexible and varied content

~~~
vaksel
especially porn

